# Are there any "over-the-top" grass-killing herbicides which kill turfgrasses?



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Are there any "over-the-top" herbicides for gardenscapes which kill turfgrasses (i.e. stray seeds from seeding lawn?)

I'm terribly confused, because it seems the active ingredient in the ones available in garden centers contains fluazifop-p-butyl, which I've seen discussed as an herbicide to use on the lawn for certain purposes.

Basically, I'm wondering what is to be done about stray fescue seeds (and plants) (because apparently fluazifop doesn't kill fescue---tall nor fine)?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

There are herbicides that kill grass but you would need to check the label to see if it is safe the the plants you want to keep. I have some Grassout Max (Clethodim) that I have used in my flower beds with good results. But ultimately you need to check the label.

If you're worried about stray fescue seeds germinating, could you put down a pre-m to protect against it?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Prodiamine sprayed in the garden beds will prevent grass germination almost completely.


----------

